# Steam Darstellungsproblem



## PAN1X (8. April 2012)

Hallo! 

Ich habe schon seit längerem komische Probleme mit Steam. Eigentlich hat es mich nicht gestört. Bis neulich, als ich mit einem Steam Friend schreiben wollte. In den Einstellungen sehe ich einfach nichts mehr, genau so wenig wie im Steam-Friends-Fenster. Alle anderen Fenster werden ohne Probleme dargestellt.

Zum System:

Win 7 Home Premium x64
Core i5-750
Radeon HD 5850
4 GB Ram
MSI P55-CD53

Habe auch schon versucht über die neuste Steam-Beta das Problem zu lösen, aber vergebens. Seht am besten selbst (Anhang).

Grüße


----------



## The_Gap (8. April 2012)

Mal eine ganz doofe Idee: einfach mal neuistallieren!?
Vorher vielleicht noch alle Steam Spiele aus dem Ordner "common" irgendwo anders hin sichern (ich weiß selbst aus Erfahrung, dass der nicht gerade klein sein muss, jenachdem wie viele und welche Spiele man halt gerade über Steam installiert hat) und die ganzen .ncf Dateien mit sichern und dann Steam deinstallieren und neustarten und wieder installieren.

Vielleicht hilft es keine Ahnung aber wenn der commen Ordner nicht zu groß ist würde ich es aufjeden fall probieren


----------



## Unleashed (9. April 2012)

Alle Dateien außer Steamapps und die Steam.exe löschen und dann Steam neu updaten lassen.Eventuell userapps auch noch sicher, da werden manchmal für Spiele Dinge Gespeichert z.b MW2 die Stats.


----------



## RapToX (11. April 2012)

vielleicht hilft dir das: https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=1974-YFKL-4947


----------

